# 1997 Ford F-150 - 4X4 Not working...



## Eggman1980 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello ,

Hi I was wondering if anyone could help me out with a big problem I am having with my truck.... 
I just got a 7' 6" Western Unimout plow for my 1997 Ford F-150 and now cannot get the 4X4 to engage.... Both the 4H and 4L light came on in the cab but no 4X4 .. I tried to get it into 4H and no noise or anything. A couple of times while going around a corner I heard something pop once but still nothing engaging... 4L would clunk once when I either try to engage or disengage it .. it would gear down but still in 2wd.. I tried flipping the switch 4 or 5 times and nothing.. the last time I tried to put back into 2wd there was a clicking behind the dash 5 or 6 times and then the 4X4 light went out.. now at this point neither 4wd lights will come one... Missed one snow storm hopefully thats the last one I miss...Any help would be great since it is supposed to snow again in 3 days.... Please Help!!!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Manual or automatic hubs? If it has hubs,my 99 / F250 has a vacuum actuator (check your lines) on the axle to engage the wheels.
The motor actuator on the transfer case could be bad or frozen up. If you have vacuum hubs the seals could be bad or a vacuum line could be off. Get the single model repair manual for it and figure out what systems are installed on your truck. It depends on how it was ordered, what part of the model year it was built to what it has. I don't have my manual with me to look it up.


----------



## NeTree (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep... sounds like the hubs aren't pulling in.


----------



## Eggman1980 (Dec 1, 2008)

I really wish it had manual hubs... but unfortunately they are automatic hubs... I have ordered a transfer case motor from NAPA and will definitely check the vaccum lines in the morning .. Even with the the 4 High and 4 Low lights on the dash not coming on it could still be a vaccum problem? hope nothing else went out as well ...


----------



## Eggman1980 (Dec 1, 2008)

I really appreciate your quick replies.. Just wanted to add along with the lights not coming on in the dash ... i do not hear any more noise when switching into 4 low... this couldnt have happened at a worse time grrr ...


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

i had the same problem... the vacuum actuator on the front diff wasn't moving in and out far enough..
easiest with 2 ppl have one person select 2H and back to 4H and watch the actuator.
give it a little push and a pull when it is going in and out...
also the clicking should be the relays behind the dash.

on my 98 the vacum resovouirs are behind the battery, and the battery holder.
the vacum lines for the actuators should be near the power distro. block on the pass side fire wall...

also if you put it in 4 LO and drive, you will know if the T-case is working or not... since the rear wheels will be in LO


hope that helps...
mike


----------



## Eggman1980 (Dec 1, 2008)

That sounds great ill have to check your info out when I get home... I have already ordered a transfer case motor from NAPA but i can always take it back it that isnt the problem... I know that I am not the greatest at mechanical work on vehicles... But I sure hope that your advice can help me so I don't have to spend a grand to fix it so I can go to work... I appreciate your information and I will post what I find out as I go... hopefully just an easy fix hahaha..


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

keep me posted


----------



## Eggman1980 (Dec 1, 2008)

I sure will .... going to try transfer case motor and check lines... so that is the chore for today... we are supposed to get some snow tonight ... only an inch or two ... so if need be I can get by in 2wd... lets hope anyway..


----------



## Eggman1980 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok well maybe I fixed some of the problem but not all of it... Replaced the Transfer case motor and now the clicking behind the dash has stopped... which is good and you can hear it engage 4H and 4L but still no 4x4 ... frustrated cannot begin to explain how I feel right now... plus supposed to snow 4-5 inches tonight .. go figure haha


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Some of these trucks had problems with the 2 little tabs breaking off of the shift fork in
the front diff.
When this happened to my 03 screw,had the same deal with lights coming on and the 
relays clicking,but front end not engaging.
Just a thought.


----------



## Eggman1980 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ahh i will have to check that ... I was just told by a friend of mine that the problem could also be 2wd and 4wd vaccum solenoid switch on the passenger side firewall ... going down to the truck now and try to check it out ...


----------

